# Cubase 10.5 can't rename tracks, rollback scaler to 2.1.0



## Rich4747 (Sep 28, 2020)

Normally you just double click on a trk name or mixer name and you can rename it. Well I can no longer do that even after a full reboot, anyone have the same issue and found a fix?


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 28, 2020)

By chance have you recently updated to Scaler 2.1.1?

There is a issue with the Scaler 2.1.1 update that is affecting users of several daws. Scaler is eating mouse doubleclicks even when it is not the window with focus, it happens if it is included in a project. Tasks you usually perform anywhere within the daw with doubleclicks are unresponsive.

Rollback to 2.1.0.

Scaler developers are aware of the issue.


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 28, 2020)

yes that is the problem thanks for your answer


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 28, 2020)

I've watched some of your vids on Scaler, so I sort of put two and two together when I saw your post. 

I spent a couple of hours blaming my recent Win10 2004 update until I diagnosed the Scaler update as the cause.


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 28, 2020)

You could turn off scaler, rename tracks then turn back on or rename tracks in the inspector until the next update or just roll back. Hopefully this thread will help some others. Thanks SIHarder.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 28, 2020)

Here is a comment from Scaler2 developer re the doubleclick bug.

I have not tried his workaround suggestion. YMMV.
#######

Hey,

good news, we have found the issue. We are fixing it right now alongside a few other bugs that have been reported.

An update will be available by the end of the week.

For those who can’t wait, you can use 2.1.1 and simply disable the audio detection engine which seems to fix the issue. Click on the “AUDIO” button below the MIDI Panic button:


----------

